# Highly recommend looking into Dean Keith Simonton’s research on genius in classical



## MadDAD (Jan 31, 2021)

There are a lot of interesting findings about music and genius that he has made and I really enjoy a more objective scientific approach to music. 
Here are some articles:
https://www.gwern.net/docs/iq/1991-simonton.pdf
https://thepsychologist.bps.org.uk/volume-22/edition-12/looking-back-creative-genius-classical-music


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Yes, excellent reads. I had the pleasure of talking with professor Simonton himself a few years ago, and I might even still have a whole collection of his papers on such topics on some old disk. Although to me the most inspiring thing was not in the texts themselves, but what he told me about talent:

that he spent his entire youth convinced that he was destined to become a chemist, only to end up as a psychologist with 400+ papers to his name instead.

Whenever I meet someone who talks how they could only ever be able of working in their field of be it medicine, I.T. or teaching, I tell them this story.

I would also recommend the book _Human Accomplishment_ by Charles Murray.


----------

